# Shacht Ladybug Wheel



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hi Spinners!
Do any of you have a Schacht (sp) Ladybug spinning wheel? If so, how do you like it? pro's, con's etc. I'm looking to buy a new wheel and this is one that I have my eye on.

I want to be able to spin finer yarns, maybe even lace weight. It's dang near impossible with my ollllllllld crunchy Louet....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh! Spinning wheel shopping! 

I have been eyeing those Schacht wheesl for the longest time.
I would really love to have a Matchless, but the Ladybug is more affordable.
Great ratios and made in the USA.
You could for sure spin most anything on a Ladybug.

Good luck!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've had one friend that bought a Ladybug, then sold it because she said it was too hard to treadle (as in she really had to 'stomp on' the treadle). Could have been she didn't have her feet positioned correctly or the treadle 'pattern' on it was 'toe/heel' instead of just 'toe'.

I've never spun on one.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Ooh! Spinning wheel shopping!
> 
> I have been eyeing those Schacht wheesl for the longest time.
> I would really love to have a Matchless, but the Ladybug is more affordable.
> ...


A Matchless is my "someday" wheel of choice. And Yes, I have spun on one and absolutely LOVED IT! Several members in my fiber group have them and were nice enough to let me play.

I'm edging towards the Ladybug because it is literally half the price of the Matchless, but uses the same bobbins and flyers. I just wish it didn't have a plastic composite wheel.


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have never spun on a Ladybug. But, I have had a Matchless since 1997. That is one wheel that I will never get rid of, it is SWEET. I can spin pretty much anything I want on the wheel, but super bulky. 

There are a few down sides to having a Schacht wheel. The first...is the bobbins are higher priced than other makers. I have a total of 10 bobbins, only because I got a great deal on another 6. Otherwise, I would just have the four that came with the wheel. Also, I only spin with it in double drive mode. As my tension rod got bent somehow sometime. I could get it replaced, if I ever wanted to.

As far as it treadling hard, I have never found this a problem. But, some people have, you need to keep your feet at the back of the treadles. That way, the hinge is under your foot. This will help with the smoothness of the treadle action. Also, sometime fiber and get wound around the rod down there...don't think the new wheels have the rod that I do. But, that is something to keep in mind.

Just as something to think about...in 1997 I paid $650 for mine. Right now they are asking about $1k for the same model. As their resale value does not go down much at all. As it seems everyone is looking for a Schacht spinnning wheel.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I've had one friend that bought a Ladybug, then sold it because she said it was too hard to treadle (as in she really had to 'stomp on' the treadle). Could have been she didn't have her feet positioned correctly or the treadle 'pattern' on it was 'toe/heel' instead of just 'toe'.
> 
> I've never spun on one.


I'm buying a wheel from my LYS. The owner is a friend of mine. She's going to let me take a Lady Bug home for a week to try to see if that's actually what I want to order.

I priced the Matchless.....lordy, lordy.....$1200 is Waaaaaaaay out of my budget! 

Cyndi: the treadle pattern sounds a whole lot like my Louet, so we should get along.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm test driving a Schacht side-kick wheel for the weekend, because my friend sold her store Lady bug wheel this week. So far, I'm REALLY liking this wheel. It makes me realize how much I need a new wheel for spinning finer yarns. 
Michelle told me to go ahead and try the sidekick because it treadles very much like the Lady Bug. But, I'm still aiming towards the Lady Bug because it's $200 cheaper. (cheap is a relative term when it comes to wheels! )

A week from tomorrow is an annual Sheep & wool Festival. I'm going to go try out several types while I'm there. With so many really nice wheels out there, it's a bit overwhelming trying to find the right one!

The saga continues......;-)


----------

